# Snows Cut--anyone have fishing tips?



## stoneman (May 8, 2002)

I have heard that Snows Cut produces some big flounder and sheepshead, anyone fished there with any luck and what else might you catch there and bait used. Thanks for the help!


----------



## PJnc284 (Apr 28, 2003)

Last time I went there all we caught were those big slimy eels that don't do anything but tangle your stuff into a mess. Granted that's been a yr or 2 ago and we were using shrimp. The area is known for some good sized fish and really STRONG currents. Generally barnacles are a good choice for the sheepshead and the most accessible on bridge/pier piling, but I like the little white crabs that are inside of the jelly balls-purple ball-shaped things that float in the water that everyone thinks are jellyfish, but they can't sting you. Not sure if they come through the waterway though, we net them all the time off of Ocean Crest on Oak Island. If you can find mud minnows those are what most people tend to use at OCP when they can get them. Anyways good luck.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

there's no doubt that some big fish come out of snow's cut. you'll stand a good chance at some doormat flounder (state record came outa there) but there's one catch...you WILL lose rigs in there. snow's cut is notorious for getting snagged up on the tree stumps, etc that lie beneath the water. they say you lose 10 rigs for every fish. that tide rips through there so it's probly better to fish around the slack tides. anyhow, carolina rig some live finger mullet or pogies and go to town on the flatties.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

i would say don't drift it. use your depthfinder to find a dropoff or other structure and anchor up to fish it, also don't forget to fish the mouths of the small creeks that come in.


----------

